
IO Induction: The Green Way of Charging Your iPhone - pbnaidu
http://www.unplggd.com/unplggd/cables-cords/io-induction-the-green-way-of-charging-your-iphone-063581
======
tdavis
Despite the idiotic title of the article, this is kinda cool! No indication of
how many yo-yo hours are necessary to charge the phone, though. I hope you
have strong wrists!

~~~
jrockway
How well do yo-yos work when a USB cable is plugged into one side?

~~~
jonhohle
its hard to tell your tone, but i believe you yo-yo first, charging the
internal batteries, and when you're done, you plug in your iPhone (or other
USB device).

